# Welche Hakengröße benötige ich  bei Dropshot



## billie1 (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich möchte mir selber ein Dropshotset zusammenstellen. Zielfisch soll der Barsch sein und Ködergröße 4 bzw 7 cm. Nun habe ich schon verschiedene Dropshotsets auf deren Inhalt überprüft - komme aber irgendwie immer auf andere Hakengrößen. Kann mir auch jemand sagen warum das Vorfach aus Fluocarbon bestehen soll ?? Freue mich auf euere Antworten  Danke Billie


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benötige ich  bei Dropshot*

Der Haken sollte der Ködergrösse angepasst werden.
Bei 4 cm Ködern sollte wohl auch eine Nose Hook anköderung reichen.

Fluo Carbon deswegen weil es unter Wasser angeblich unsichtbar sein soll.

Ich finde allerdings, das das völlig überbewertet wird.
Zum ausprobieren reicht auch mono, oder wenn Hechte vorkommen auf jeden Fall Stahl.


----------



## billie1 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benötige ich  bei Dropshot*

Da ich mir mein Set Online bestellen möchte weiß ich leider immer noch nicht welche Hakengröße ich hierfür kaufen soll. Benutzen wollte ich diese Offsethaken ( kannn es sein das ich 1.0 benutzen muß ? ) mfg  billie


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benötige ich  bei Dropshot*

Bestell Dir doch einfach verschiedene Haken, oder lass Dir von Deinen Händler ein Haken Set zusammenstellen....:m


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benötige ich  bei Dropshot*

Was sinds denn genau für Köder? 4-7cm können verdammt klein ausfallen!

Ich nutze bei richtig kleinen Ködern keine speziellen DropShot Haken. Hier bin ich ausreichend gut mit einfachen geraden Öhrhaken gefahren.


----------



## Räuberkalle (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benötige ich  bei Dropshot*

Hi,
mit Owner Mosquito hooks bist du immer gut bedient, wenn´s um Nosehooking geht. Und Offset sind entweder Owner oder Gamakatsu hier in D fast überall zu kriegen. Gama über SPRO und Owner über Balzer.


----------



## LarsS (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benötige ich  bei Dropshot*

Die Owner Mosquito Hooks oder die Daichi Drop Shot'n Haken sind meiner Meinung nach relativ gut. Ich würde die Hakengröße 2 wählen, das müsste bei der Ködergröße auch passen. Zur Not halt mal ne Packung in Größe 4 Mitbestellen und dann gucken.
Ich würd es erstmal mit Nosehoocking probieren, bei der Ködergröße ist das wohl in Ordnung.


----------



## zanderzone (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benötige ich  bei Dropshot*

Ich benutze Karpfenhaken! Die sind nicht so teuer und sauscharf!! 
Muss nicht immer das teure DS-Zeug sein!
Größe 4 passt und nimm keine offset-haken bei der Ködergröße..
ist überflüssig!!


----------



## Lenkers (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benötige ich  bei Dropshot*



zanderzone schrieb:


> ich benutze karpfenhaken! Die sind nicht so teuer und sauscharf!!
> Muss nicht immer das teure ds-zeug sein!
> Größe 4 passt und nimm keine offset-haken bei der ködergröße..
> Ist überflüssig!!



#6#6#6


----------



## Kretzer83 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benötige ich  bei Dropshot*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich benutze Karpfenhaken! Die sind nicht so teuer und sauscharf!!
> Muss nicht immer das teure DS-Zeug sein!
> Größe 4 passt und nimm keine offset-haken bei der Ködergröße..
> ist überflüssig!!


meinen Daumen hast du auch #6


----------



## lolermann (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benötige ich  bei Dropshot*

lol wieso nur zitate aber ich würde mir off set haken in1.0 holen
grosser fang krieg in dran


----------



## Dieter1965 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benötige ich  bei Dropshot*

Sind Karpfenhaken Eurer Meinung nach nicht zu kurzschenklich?


----------



## Hänger06 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße benötige ich  bei Dropshot*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich benutze Karpfenhaken! Die sind nicht so teuer und sauscharf!!
> Muss nicht immer das teure DS-Zeug sein!
> Größe 4 passt und nimm keine offset-haken bei der Ködergröße..
> ist überflüssig!!



Dito, da bin ich ganz bei dir . ich glaube von Balzer gibt es etwas dünnere in goldfarben benutze sie in Gr 1 2 und 4 haubtsächlich für Barsch. Zum Vorfach Fluro ist nur angesagt wenn du ein klares gewässer hast da ist es klar im Vorteiel, ich nutze schon seit Jahren eine 200m Spule Stroft GTP in 0,30 und 22er.

Gruß


----------

